# A Pair of Articles on Giannis



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I found a pair of awesome articles about Giannis's development and thought I'd share. 

http://www.nba.com/2015/news/featur...lwaukee-bucks-emerging-as-bona-fide-nba-star/



> "I try to not put pressure on myself," Antetokounmpo said. "Every day, I just want to go in, listen, 'what do I have to do today?' And get better. Because I see myself, like two years ago, I wasn't as good as now. So imagine what I can do in two years. So if I keep working, I'm gonna get better."



http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/2/11/7980435/giannis-antetokounmpo-nba-slam-dunk-contest-2015



> But that'll quickly change if he and the Bucks harness even a quarter of those gifts. The NBA has never seen a 6'11 guard that runs and jumps like a gazelle while processing information like a super computer. (And yes, he's a guard). He's in the Slam Dunk Contest this year, so his rise from cult hero to mainstream phenomenon is about to begin. His ceiling is so high that not even his skyscraper arms can touch it.
> 
> When he hits it, I'll always remember that finger roll in the third quarter of the second month of his second season. That was the first time it became clear that Giannis Antetokounmpo was unlike anyone we've ever seen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jon Bender was a 6'11 guard.....


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't even have a feel for this kid's ceiling. His potential is as high as anyone in the league outside of Anthony Davis right now.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been saying that since last season, but the progress he's already made this season has gone well beyond my expectations. I'm at the point that nothing will really surprise me about this kid.


----------

